# Where to buy hardwood in NY?



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

I live in upstate NY. The only hardwood dealer that I know of anywhere near me is Curtis Lumber. While good, I'd like to find a second place to compare prices & availability.

I visit family down closer to NYC quite often. I am looking for any hardwood dealers in the upstate NY (Albany) region, or southern NY/Northern NJ. The phone book only leads me to flooring suppliers....

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

Condon Lumber in White Plains NY.
http://www.condonlumber.net/


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Condon is also in Stormville. http://www.condonlumber.net/where.htm

These folks are in Ghent and Hudson.

http://www.ghentwoodproducts.com/home.htm

http://www.meltzlumber.com/home.htm


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

Ask around for some small sawmill owners. Some of them have kilns & sell lumber. If you were closer to Ithaca NY I could help you with kiln dried hardwoods. I have a woodmizer mill & Kiln for small loads & the species varies. I have a load of red oak in the kiln now & some cherry & silver maple dry. 
good luck,
jim


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Curtis has a lot of good choices, but being a full service dealer of pre-dimensioned stock, their prices are a little high. Watch the sales and coupons!

I've never been to this place, but have heard of Lakeshore Hardwoods in Pulaski, NY

There's a lot of timber up your way, it shouldn't be too hard to find a saw mill or rough sawn lumber dealer. You might see if you can find out who supplies Curtis. 

This link might help.... Woodfinder!


----------



## secutanudu (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow thanks everyone!


----------



## bkcprice1 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jim do you sell small quantities of wood?


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

How about Niagara Lumber. They often advertise in the wood rags. He is outside of Buffalo.


----------



## Tom-G (Nov 11, 2012)

Lakeshore Hardwoods also has a location in downtown Syracuse.

In addition there is Memphis Hardwood Lumber 
www.memphishardwoodlumber.com in Memphis, NY about a 20 minute 
drive from downtown Syracuse. They carry rough sawn hardwood and can plane and square for an additional fee. 
I have purchased from Memphis many times. Paul (the owner) is normally there and is very knowledgable on the various woods.


----------



## jim douglas (Feb 8, 2010)

bkcprice1, 
Yes I sell small quantities of hardwood. 
Jim


----------



## BA in Saratoga (Feb 7, 2019)

I use Northern Hardwoods Lumber Corp in Lake George. Good supply and good pricing. Nice people that help you out or even let you browse


----------



## Packard (Jul 27, 2018)

Brink said:


> Condon is also in Stormville. http://www.condonlumber.net/where.htm
> 
> These folks are in Ghent and Hudson.
> 
> ...


I don't think that the Stormville location is an actual retail outlet. I live closer to Stormville, but I've always been told to visit White Plains. 

They have pretty much everything you want. A solid 2 hour drive from Albany though. With a break it would probably be 2½ hours each way. Stormville would be about 1 hour closer if they allow you to pickup there.

Valente Lumber is much closer. I found them on the Internet and I have no recommendation one way or the other. About 20 minutes from Albany.

https://www.valentelumber.com/lumbe...ut/beech/cedar/birch/butternut/hickory/poplar


----------

